

Ask HN: I'm a designer who knows no programming. What should I learn? - jhcss404

Hi, I'm a new web designer/developer who decided to create his own project. But I don't know how to program ( other than a little bit of Python and some PHP). What should I learn to finish my project?
======
abionic
Actually a little bit of Python/PHP is fine..... even if you need to learn
more depends on what kind of facilities you want at backend. I'd suggest you
to get hold of learning some Web-App framework (as Django, or WebPy for
Python) which would ease up most of basic setup for you and keep you in design
level constraints required for a web-app.

